# Night time



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone kayak or canoe at night??? I've been wanting to take it out do some gigging and fishing ar night but can't figure out best solutions to light it legally.. any suggestions

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

from what I've read and heard is that all you need a Head lamp.!!. I looking at putting 
some green n red nav. lights on mine and maybe some for the inside. WalMart has those
small LED light strips that are water proof.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Really just a headlamp. ..that's pretty cools for the legality purpose but own personal safety I think I'd like more they jusr a headlamp... I've seen the redand green clamp on flashlight at walmart. . Debating on thos but haven't figured out how to utilize those on a kayak..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I think you nead a white light thats visible 360 degrees. We fish all the time at night....just the other night we were out till 3am waiting on the cats to bite. Lol.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Minimum requirements a 360 white light for paddle powered craft. A head lamp is not enough but is a good idea to have. Ive got all navigation lights and a red led in the cockpit. Works awesome.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Walmart has battery powered 360 lights. Just a flashlight screwed to a metal pole. I mounted 1"PVC upright on my milk crate so I can raise it up overhead holding it in place with a pin. You could also slide PVC down in to a rear rod holder and slide the light pole into that. 

Head lamp is a must have in my opinion. 20$ will get you one that also has red and/or blue light, don't attract bugs or disturb fish. I would not have any lights in front of your face because its kills your night vision.

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

rustyfish said:


> Walmart has battery powered 360 lights. Just a flashlight screwed to a metal pole. I mounted 1"PVC upright on my milk crate so I can raise it up overhead holding it in place with a pin. You could also slide PVC down in to a rear rod holder and slide the light pole into that.
> 
> Head lamp is a must have in my opinion. 20$ will get you one that also has red and/or blue light, don't attract bugs or disturb fish. I would not have any lights in front of your face because its kills your night vision.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'll have to check the website for the battery powered 360 light. .I've looked at my walmart but the only one I seen in the boating section is battery powered thanks for the tip. And I picked up a nice headlamp last year for catfishing so the nav light and the 360 light sounds like all I need to find.

Thanks every for the suggestions. .can't wait to get everything and get out on the water at night! 

And tha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

JUst an added note, KNow your water and take a buddy. Always a good idea to have two of ya out there.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

silverbullet said:


> JUst an added note, KNow your water and take a buddy. Always a good idea to have two of ya out there.


Agreed I try not to kayak alone regardless the time of day. .better safe then sorry

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i fish and jug at night all the time and i shut off my light when waiting for a bite to better see.. you guys are wrong saying a 360 light is required, its not. its only required is to have a white light readily available.

http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/lights#601


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

EZ you are correct but if you anchor which I do all the time then you need a 360. I always forget that part since I need one for anchoring.

As for red and green light, what purpose would it serve on a kayak.


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

I just registered my new kayak a few weeks ago and the watercraft officer said if you were out after dark you had to have a light to signal other boaters.like a flashlight or spotlight.didnt say anything about a 360 degree white light.if im not mistaken wouldnt that be used only when anchored any how.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, I guess I talked to a bunch of idiot coasties and division of watercraft guys at the boat show who told me a 360 was required. Ill just sit in the corner and keep quiet so I don't give out bad info

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I knew the answer, but I just sent a text to my friend who is active duty CG and on duty right now in Detroit, he is also a licensed 6 pack charter captain and His reply is....

A vessel under oars (no engine) just needs to have "at the ready" an electric torch or lighted lantern showing a white light which shall be exhibited in ample time to prevent collision.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Thank you. What I worry about, only because I've seen it, is the guys running pb after dark with no lights. I do have a mast mounted white light behind my seat that helps me see my rods after dark.

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

But like I said, if you anchor then you need a 360. Any anchored watercraft has to have one. Im sure many kayakers have no plans of anchoring but its good to know.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

rustyfish said:


> But like I said, if you anchor then you need a 360. Any anchored watercraft has to have one. Im sure many kayakers have no plans of anchoring but its good to know.


  no you dont. under paddle power, you only need a white light at the ready, anchored or not. i think where your confusion comes from is the size of the boat and how its powered.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

ezbite said:


> no you dont. under paddle power, you only need a white light at the ready, anchored or not. i think where your confusion comes from is the size of the boat and how its powered.


Uhm I would post a link to back me up you already did. It does not get any more clear than that.

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i wont keep going on with this, if you night fish from a yak, please be safe no matter what lighting you choose:C


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Ez I'm not just trying to argue with you, I just think people should know what the law is. 

Learned it in watercraft class, it on the page you linked, and it is very very clear on this page also. http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/requiredequipment

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

I use a white 360º light when I'm in a spot that has boat traffic but when out of traffic I just keep my headlight at the ready. I do a lot of night paddling. Nothing beats being on the water under a clear sky with a bright moon and just the sound of my rage tail frog burbling through the water.


----------



## Gone Fission (Mar 13, 2005)

rustyfish said:


> Ez I'm not just trying to argue with you, I just think people should know what the law is.
> 
> Learned it in watercraft class, it on the page you linked, and it is very very clear on this page also. http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/requiredequipment
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I believe rustyfish is right. It clearly states that in the regs.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

So here's my questions:

1. Will a white headlamp work for a "lantern"
2. What is an anchor light? Where can you get it? How do you guys hook one up?


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

Yak attack makes a nice one for kayaks.


----------

